
TomTom: Don't Blame Apple Maps Problems On Us - cooldeal
http://www.businessinsider.com/tomtom-apple-maps-2012-9?op=1
======
Codhisattva
Wow. TomTom needs to look at this
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/78178692@N00/8006546029/sizes/o...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/78178692@N00/8006546029/sizes/o/in/photostream/)
and then rethink what they mean by map data.

